# Spiele auf SSD oder HDD ?



## hashdanny (10. Mai 2017)

Hallo reicht es wenn ich mein Betriebs-System auf eine SSD installiere oder muss ich auch die Spiele auf SSDs installieren, um von schnelleren Ladezeiten in Spielen zu profitieren ?


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (10. Mai 2017)

Wenn du von schnellen Ladezeiten profitieren möchtest, müssen die Spiele auf die SSD


----------



## HisN (11. Mai 2017)

Du musst gar nix. 
Was "reicht" ist allerdings nur von Dir abhängig und nicht von uns.
Ich hab keine HDD mehr im Rechner. "Reicht" mir nicht mehr.


----------



## drstoecker (11. Mai 2017)

Ich denke online Games machen am meisten Sinn auf der ssd. Wie @hisn habe auch ich schon seit Jahren keine krachmacher im Gehäuse. Die Preise für 500gb oder 1tb halten sich auch auch in Grenzen.


----------



## wtfNow (11. Mai 2017)

Bei mir kommen nur aktuelle und regelmäßig gespielte Spiele auf die SSD, der rest wandert rüber zur HDD.
Beim zocken fällt der Zugriff auf die Scheibe nun wirklich nicht negativ auf, beim arbeiten oder surfen schalten sich meine HDDs automatisch ab, von daher ist dann auch Ruhe. Und so eine 5TB SSD als Datengrab macht Preis- Leistungstechnisch auch wenig Sinn.


----------



## wtfNow (11. Mai 2017)

(huch doppelt)


----------



## amdahl (11. Mai 2017)

HisN schrieb:


> Du musst gar nix.
> Was "reicht" ist allerdings nur von Dir abhängig und nicht von uns.
> Ich hab keine HDD mehr im Rechner. "Reicht" mir nicht mehr.



Der TE hat eindeutig gefragt ob es ausreicht das Betriebssystem auf einer SSD zu installieren um auch von schnelleren Ladezeiten in Games zu profitieren -die sich nicht auf der SSD befinden-.
Er hat nicht nach einer subjektiven Einschätzung gefragt die du ja so sehr verabscheust. Es ist eine klar gestellte Frage die sich mit ja oder nein beantworten lässt.
Schalt mal einen Gang runter und lies die Fragen bevor du dich immer so künstlich aufregst.


----------



## HisN (11. Mai 2017)

Ach so, mein Fehler. Ich habe angenommen das man so viel Grips hat, das man auch alleine darauf kommt, das alles was auf der HDD liegt nicht automatisch mit SSD Speed geladen wird.
Wie konnte ich nur davon ausgehen. Entschuldige bitte vielmals meine künstliche Aufregung. Eventuell wirst Du bei mir noch öfter darüber stolpern, bitte Pack mich schnell auf Deine Igno Liste.


----------



## amdahl (11. Mai 2017)

Dir muss irgenfdwann mal klar werden dass Leute Fragen stellen weil sie etwas nicht wissen. Dem TE war es offensichtlich nicht so klar wie dir. Ihm deshalb mangelnden Grips zu unterstellen ist schwach.


----------



## N8Mensch2 (11. Mai 2017)

Selbst wenn es einem Menschen an Gribs mangelt, unabhängig von den Thema hier, ist das kein Grund darauf herumzureiten. Wird nicht jeder als Intelligenzbestie geboren, und das kann man sich leider nicht aussuchen. 

Neben u.a. Online-Spielen machen sich kurze Ladezeiten besonders auch bei VR-Spielen beliebt. Ist nämlich nicht so prickelnd, teilweise minutenlang untätig herumzustehen.

Gruß 
Euer 
Moralapostel


----------



## HisN (11. Mai 2017)

amdahl schrieb:


> Ihm deshalb mangelnden Grips zu unterstellen ist schwach.



Du solltest auch lesen lernen (schließlich wirfst Du mir das nebenbei vor), ich bin von vorhandenem Grips ausgegangen. 
Also ist das lustige an der ganzen Sache ist: Dass Du mir was unterstellst getan zu haben, was Du aber selbst gemacht hast, nämlich eine Unterstellung tätigen^^


----------



## hashdanny (11. Mai 2017)

Ich weiß sehr viel aber ich habe noch Wissenlücken wie jeder andere Mensch auch, selbst nie besten Entwickler bauen Lücken in ihre Software ein, alles zu wissen ist so gut wie unmöglich, ich habe mir jetzt 2 mal die selbe SSD gekauft, nämlich die Samsung SSD 960 Pro, eine als System und die andere noch als zusätzlichen Speicher, ist das jetzt hier egal, weil das ja dieselbe SSD ist, oder laden die Spiele auf auf der Festplatte, wo das Betriebssystem installiert ist schneller, weil Programmen bzw. Anwendungen bzw. Spiele sind ja sehr systemnah und müssen ja mit den Betriebssytem arbeiten.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 

Daniel


----------



## HisN (11. Mai 2017)

Wumpe. Es macht überhaupt keinen Unterschied. Du kannst die Games da installieren wo Du lustig bist.
Die SSD ist so fix, dass weder das Game noch Dein OS in irgend einer Form eingeschränkt werden, auch wenn sie auf dem gleichen Medium liegen.

Trennen von OS und Games macht nur aus logistischen Gründen irgend einen Sinn 
Wenn Du trennen möchtest: Kleine SSD fürs System, große SSD für die Games.


----------



## dagger85 (19. Mai 2017)

Würde dir auch nur Empfehlen das Spiel immer auf der SPD zu installieren


----------



## Illuminatus17 (19. Mai 2017)

Hab auch nur noch SSDs im Rechner. Da muss ich mir keine Gedanken mehr machen, was wohin, bei mir sind alle Programme und Spiele gleichberechtigt 

Ist zwar ne Kostenfrage, aber für mich ist es essentiell, dass es schnell geht. Zum Teil braucht mein Bruder mehr als drei bis vier mal so lange, bis ne Map bei Battlefield geladen ist - nie mehr HDD.


----------



## IICARUS (20. Mai 2017)

Und wenn du schnell im Spiel bist wartest du bis alle anderen mit HDDs mit ins Spiel gelangen... 
Hatte früher auch ein Spiel auf SSD, da musst ich ständig auf die anderen warten obwohl ich schon drin war, das Spiel startete erst sobald alle da waren.

Meine Spiel sind immer noch alle auf der HDD drauf, sehe da bis auf die Ladezeit kein Grund meine SSD dazu zu nutzen.
An meinen HDDs stört mich momentan nur da sie die lautesten zwei Komponente in meinem System sind. Daher werde ich in Zukunft auch versuchen ganz auf SSDs umzusteigen.


----------



## Illuminatus17 (20. Mai 2017)

Nah, also es scheint genügend Leute in Battlefield zu geben, die auf einer SSD spielen


----------



## IICARUS (20. Mai 2017)

In meinem Fall war es die CoD Reihe, da ich früher dieses Spiel sehr gerne gespielt habe. 
Das letzte was ich davon sehr viel gespielt habe war das Advanced Warfare.


----------

